# Instrucciones  BTFSS y BTFSC  ¿Como  funcionan?



## Luiszetayo (Oct 14, 2010)

Porfavor  me  gustaria saber   el uso  de estas instrucciones,  me  ayudaria mucho si ponen algunos ejemplos.


----------



## smd10 (Oct 14, 2010)

Pues son instrucciones que hacer que el programa "salte" la siguiente instruccion dependiendo de un valor:
*btfsc* _registro_,_bit_ -> comprueba un determinado *b*i*t* de un registro (*f*) y *s*alta si el bit vale *c*ero. Por ejemplo: 

```
btfsc PORTA,2
goto uno
goto cero
```
mirará el valor del bit 2 de porta, y si vale uno ejecuta la siguiente instruccion("goto uno"), y si vale cero salta la instruccion y va directamente a "goto cero".

*btfss* es lo mismo pero al contrario: comprueba el  *b*i*t* de *f* y *s*alta si vale uno(*s*et).

Saludos  y espero haberte aclarado un poco el tema.


----------



## Luiszetayo (Oct 14, 2010)

smd10 dijo:


> pues son instrucciones que hacer que el programa "salte" la siguiente instruccion dependiendo de un valor:
> *btfsc* _registro_,_bit_ -> comprueba un determinado *b*i*t* de un registro (*f*) y *s*alta si el bit vale *c*ero. Por ejemplo:
> 
> ```
> ...





muchas gracias   brother  ,  me aclaraste  las cosas


----------



## pepechip (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola 
si señor, el mejor metodo para saber el funcionamiento de una instruccion y que no se olvide su funcion es descomponer la palabra.


----------



## smd10 (Oct 15, 2010)

pepechip dijo:


> Hola
> si señor, el mejor metodo para saber el funcionamiento de una instruccion y que no se olvide su funcion es descomponer la palabra.



Jeje, ¿como crees que me aprendi los comandos y lo que hacia cada uno? Así es mucho mas facil, por eso a la instruccion le han llamado *btfss* o *btfsc *y no "*kfksp*".

Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Oct 15, 2010)

http://unbarquero.blogspot.com/2008/06/btfss.html

http://unbarquero.blogspot.com/2008/07/baseline-progbasico-4.html


----------

